# تعلم استخدام الاند فى الطرق بالغه العربيه هاام جدا جدا



## عرفه السيد (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذا شرح جديد ومفيد جدا لكل ما يريد تعلم الاند ديسك توب
تبادل المعرفه اهم من تبادل الكلام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 فبراير 2009)

عرفه السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هذا شرح جديد ومفيد جدا لكل ما يريد تعلم الاند ديسك توب
> تبادل المعرفه اهم من تبادل الكلام


اين الشرح 
حاول تنزيله


----------



## garary (23 فبراير 2009)

عرفه السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هذا شرح جديد ومفيد جدا لكل ما يريد تعلم الاند ديسك توب
> تبادل المعرفه اهم من تبادل الكلام



اين الشرح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس وين الشرح


----------



## gpsusama (23 فبراير 2009)

اين الكتاب- جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdolkadr (23 فبراير 2009)

الشرح ؟
هل من الممكن ان تفيدنا به


----------



## esaemam (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## esaemam (2 مارس 2009)

عرفه السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هذا شرح جديد ومفيد جدا لكل ما يريد تعلم الاند ديسك توب
> تبادل المعرفه اهم من تبادل الكلام


 اين الشرح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهومام (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## eng: issa (3 مارس 2009)

اين الشرح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tbuly (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته اين الشرح


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (4 مارس 2009)

وين شرحك يا عم عرفه دى انا بحبك والله ههههههههه اكيد فى غلط فنى بس ناتج عن الاخ عرفه ولكنه غير ملاحظ بس وان شاء الله هيفدنا ويرفع او يواجه مشكله فى الرفع بس ان شاء الله خير يعنى ومنتظرين الشششششرح من اخونا عرفه .


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (5 مارس 2009)

هل تقصد التوجيه ؟ أم نسيت اضافة أو رفع المادة التي توقعها اكثر القراء من العنوان ؟مع جزيل الشكر في الحالين


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (4 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح يا اخى الكريم


----------



## eng: issa (4 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هانى عامر (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مقدما وياريت نشاهد الروابط قريبا


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (5 أبريل 2009)

فى انتظار رفعك للشرح اخونا فى اللة


----------



## الهندسي 80 (6 أبريل 2009)

نحن في إنتظار شرحك أخي الكريم


----------



## معتزابراهيم (7 أبريل 2009)

تمام ------------------------------------------------------------اوى


----------



## مهندس مضر (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
الى الاخوة المشرفين على المنتدى/ لا اعرف كيف تم تقييم الموضوع من دون وجود اي شرح ؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (10 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## n nader (11 أبريل 2009)

فين الشرح يا باش مهندس نرجو افادتنا ولك مزيد الشكر


----------



## عرفه السيد (11 أبريل 2009)

اسف اسف اسف 
لكل الاخوه الافاضل 
 سامحونى فـحجم الملف الذى اردت رفعه 6.18ميجابيت والمساحه المسموح بها هى 2.44​


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أبريل 2009)

رجاء اين هو الشرح ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (18 أبريل 2009)

اخى عرفه اذهب على طول الى ال4 شير مسموح ليك ب5 غيغا


----------



## م مختاراحمد (19 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز ياباشمهندس لاثارة موضوع مهم جدا وشكرا


----------



## RABOO (19 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed rajeb (19 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (19 أبريل 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرفه السيد 

 
_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذا شرح جديد ومفيد جدا لكل ما يريد تعلم الاند ديسك توب
تبادل المعرفه اهم من تبادل الكلام_


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (20 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح .............................................................


----------



## انور العديني (21 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح ياعالم يبدو انها كتبت بالحبر السري


----------



## انور العديني (21 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح يامولانا يبدو انها احتجبت خوف من الحسد


----------



## غدنفر1 (12 يوليو 2009)

اين الشرح من فضلك هو ضرورى بالنسبه لى


----------



## غدنفر1 (12 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم قم بتقسيم الفيل وارفعه مره اخرى


----------



## صفوت صحابي (12 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منكم تحميل برنامجearthwork


----------



## صفوت صحابي (12 يوليو 2009)

اين الشرح لانى محتاج له جدا ارجو منكم التحمبل بسرعة


----------



## odwan (12 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلاً
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أشرف عبد الرحمن (13 يوليو 2009)

اين الشرح يا مهندس عرفة ........... أكثر اللة من امثالك


----------



## sayed11s (28 يوليو 2009)

اين الكتاب واين الملفات وشكرا


----------



## hwas (28 يوليو 2009)

:59::29::29::29::29::29::29::29::29::73::29::63:


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله 
ابي اعرف كيف تم تقييم الموضوع من غير وجود مشاركة اصلا


----------



## imad kharma (30 يوليو 2009)

اين الكتاب
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## شرف الديلمي (3 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## غدنفر1 (3 أغسطس 2009)

اين الشرح اخى الكريم


----------



## عزت محروس (3 أغسطس 2009)

الى كل من يريد شرح اللاند هذا رابط الشرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/107456923/d4cd10d0/_2__AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUTORIALS.html


----------



## info (4 أغسطس 2009)

كيف يتم تنصيب برنامج الاند في الحاسوب ؟


----------



## عصام عبده أحمد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## امير السيد حسين (28 نوفمبر 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وسلام


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الشرح بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا


----------



## hasky2000 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الشرح جميل00000000بس فين هوة


----------



## sfty 1981 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا:1:


----------

